# Boer/Nubian babies hitting the ground.



## ReichertBoers (Jun 17, 2012)

I bred these boer nannies with a nubian billy to get a little heartier goat. Mixed results with color but 7 babies on the ground. 3 little bills and 4 little does. Some blonde some red heads. Long legs on all of em.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

YOu have some nice kids alright!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

What cuties! Congrats!


----------

